# Text en català - Text in catalan



## O de Andrade

Jo escriví un text en català però non sé exactament s´aquest està 100% correcte. Qui pot m´ajudar si us plau?

És un poema en homanatge a Bracelona i a meu mestre Joan Brossa;

*Per a Joan Brossa*

„Barça“, ciutat que mai passa!
La silueta onírica dels seus edificis
simplement ens ultrapassa
el ressonar de la seva llengua cala´m els vicis
i fa el meu pit distret vibrar
embolicat en una profusió d´olors
que guien els meus ulls fins al mar
embolicat en una profusió de colors.

Ah, com satisfet m´assec al saber
que cap d´aquestes rimes té importància,
ja que és lliure i digne el clam del ser poeta!

_Muito obrigado Brossa!
_​
2009©O de Andrade


----------



## wachowski

Donc jo l'única cosa que veig malament és '..cala'm els vicis', perquè d'eixa manera el que dius es un imperatiu i no te sentit, en comptes d'això hauries de possar '..la seva llengua em cala els vicis' encara que no acabo de compendre el que vols dir amb això.
Ah, i tambe jo possaria 'a la mar' en lloc de  'al mar' que és com ho he sentit tota ma vida.

Que et vagi be amb la teva poesia
Arreveure


----------



## wachowski

Per cert la primera frase que dius correctament seria aixina:
Jo vaig escriure un text en català però no sé exactament si aquest està 100% correcte. Si us plau/sisplau/per favor: Qui em pot ajudar?


----------



## ivanovic77

També hi ha una cosa que als catalans ens pot sonar molt malament, que és "Barça" per referir-se a la ciutat. Aquí "Barça" és el nom del club de futbol. Mai fem servir "Barça" per referir-nos a la ciutat.

Una altra cosa. Aquest vers:

_Ah, com satisfet m'assec al saber_

Queda millor així:

_Ah, *què* satisfet m'assec al saber_


----------



## O de Andrade

Moltes gràcies a tots!!!

*Per a Joan Brossa

*​ *Barcelona*, ciutat que mai passa!​ La silueta onírica dels seus edificis​ simplement ens ultrapassa​ el ressonar de la seva llengua *em* cala els vicis​ i fa el meu pit distret vibrar​ embolicat en una profusió d´olors​ que guien els meus ulls fins *a la* mar​ embolicat en una profusió de colors.

​ Ah, *qué* satisfet m´assec al saber​ que cap d´aquestes rimes té importància,​ ja que és lliure i digne el clam del ser poeta!​ _Muito obrigado Brossa!

_​ 2009©O de Andrade

​


----------



## panjabigator

ivanovic77 said:


> També hi ha una cosa que als catalans ens pot sonar molt malament, que és "Barça" per referir-se a la ciutat. Aquí "Barça" és el nom del club de futbol. Mai fem servir "Barça" per referir-nos a la ciutat.



Què en feu servir?  Penso que he vist abans "Barna" però no sé si només va servir per la xerrada.


----------



## towombly

Hola!

Just ara he vist que al poema hi ha un altre error:

"Ah, qué satisfet *m´assec* (*em sento*) al saber..."

Senhor de Andrade, _sinto-me_ (verbo _sentir-se_) em catalao é _em sento_. Você o confundiu com o verbo _sentar-se_ (em catalao, _asseure's_). Como em português, sao muito parecidos.

Mas, de resto, acho que fez um bom trabalho! Parabéns!


----------



## ivanovic77

panjabigator said:


> Què en feu servir? Penso que he vist abans "Barna" però no sé si només va servir per la xerrada.


 
Sí, la gent jove (menys de 30 anys) fa servir "Barna", però només en un ús col·loquial. En un poema en què pretenguem lloar la ciutat, hauríem d'emprar la paraula completa: Barcelona.


----------

